# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكيميائية >  كتاب معامل تكرير البترول

## شذى البنفسج

*عنوان:* معامل تكرير البترول 
*عن الكتاب:*

1. اصل البترولوتركيبه الكيميائى واساليب الكشف عنه 
2. التركيب الكميائى للبترول، تصنيفه ومعالجته
3. عمليات تكرير البترول


للتحميل اتبع الرابط

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Eh S(21):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يسلموو حبيبتي  :SnipeR (87):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اهلا فيكي زمردة .. نورتي

----------


## بقآيآ إنسآن

*مجهـود رآئع 

تستحقـِ ألشكــر 

*

----------

